# RCA High Pass filter



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

there is a knob on my PC13U that says RCA High Pass. I can select On/Off. Where is this exactly for?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would guess it's a high pass filter for the RCA port. :huh:


----------

